# ralph lauren suede



## ccpainting

anybody ever use the suede finish on a wall. have any tips or tricks for using it. also tips for doing a 18 ft wall


----------



## Rustbuster

This type of paint is not too good for any areas that are in a high traffic area of a home as it does not clean well and burnishes easily. Other than that I don't know much about it.


----------



## MAK-Deco

I agree no high traffic area, the fews times I have used similar product for other paint companies. I did them in a den or office for a formal look usually in dark colors. 

I would roll there fist coat not worrying about the roller marks. Second coat I would brush on with a 3-4 inch brush and do a chris cross pattern to make the brush marks look good. You will never get it to level off and make it look like true rolled wall.


----------



## timhag

Glad this thread was started, have this type of job coming up. This is new to me also, looking forward to responses


----------



## slickshift

ccpainting said:


> [Ralph Lauren Suede Paint]...anybody ever use the suede finish on a wall. have any tips or tricks for using it


Yes
Yes, don't
Suede is a PITA enough w/o using a crappy over-priced product like that

McClosky's is better, and priced more realistically, but you'll still need to practice on some walls in your shop first


----------



## thepainterr4you

*valspar*

only valspar product i use. I used it 4 times last month and love it. I have it in my bathroom also have never had a problem. Good for a 1/2 bath would not use on a full everyday bath though

easy use I feel... first coat just norma.l roll on then 2nd coat 6-8" X overlapping and you will get a great finish

IMOP


----------



## FoilEffects

I make my own suede product using microspheres from 3M below is a pic of a room that I did. RL Suede easily scuffs and leaves white marks which sucks.


----------



## ccpainting

is the valspar a better product?


----------



## MAK-Deco

I would say the valspar is on par with RL they are both made by Big Corps and sold at Big Boxes.


----------



## vermontpainter

We used it once, and never again. As Foil mentioned, its better and more authentic to create your own. When we used it, it was difficult to blend the cuts and corners with the rolled areas. Really difficult.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> We used it once, and never again. As Foil mentioned, its better and more authentic to create your own. When we used it, it was difficult to blend the cuts and corners with the rolled areas. Really difficult.


How do you make your own?


----------



## vermontpainter

Blending multiple colors and/or glazes.


----------



## NEPS.US

vermontpainter said:


> Blending multiple colors and/or glazes.


I thought you added something to give it texture


----------



## vermontpainter

The version of Ralph Lauren that we used came with a special roller that had the same basic texture as a wash cloth. When we determined it impossible to blend the brush work to this texture, we later explored ways to create a suede effect without a gimmicky roller and paint.


----------



## FoilEffects

No I am not talking about making glazes, I am talking about making a suede like product. All you need is mid quality flat paint and microsperes from 3M, the microsperes are small porcelaen beads (smaller then a head of a pin) and what makes it awesome is it is already in many heat paints as the microsperes can handle temps upward of 2000 degrees and abuse. The thing that I do not like about RL suede is that if you scuff it with a fingernail it mars leaving a white mark and my mix does not scuff at all! The other thing about RL suedes, though they have nice colors what do you do if you want a custom color? Hmmmmmm...... Well my way you can have any color mixed in any brand of paint.


----------



## vermontpainter

Foil

Let me clarify that I am quite certain that what you are doing with faux finishes is light years beyond what we have been doing...


----------



## KeirK

Foil,
give me the part number you use from 3M. We can do some testing and maybe make some recommendations. did you do anything other than use a flat paint?
Keir


----------



## ccpainting

i am going to use the valspar,because the people want the color they have. the directions look easier than the r.l. paint. the paint doesn't look as much like a glaze compared to the r.l. paint-not as thin. anybody else have any good experiences with this. i am doing it in a great room with 18 ft walls and alot of windows


----------



## FoilEffects

Keirk,

I do not know the part number (well I guess I could call my rep), we buy it in 55 gallon drums as I use a ton of it in everything from suede paint to scratch coats for VP. You can either call them and tell them Microspheres or let me know and I will see if I can get a part number. I have been buying from them for about 12 years and have been using this for about 10.

Nope, nothing special. I roll it on with a regular roller 1st coat in a random motion and then on the second coat I roll it on as well and then come in with a 4" brush and criss cross it and it always comes out beautiful. I charge $2.50 per sq ft and we do about 10K sf of it a month. Looks very very classy...


----------



## KeirK

Great thanks Foil.


----------



## Purdygirl

You can't cut in with RL Suede, you have to mask off the ceiling and then jam your roller up in there and in the corners and go as fast as you can.. nightmare! I won't work with that crap ever again, life is too short. I am also intrigued with these 3M granules you're mixing in with flat paint.. my old boss used to make this smooth plaster stuff with tiny sand particles in it which was troweled onto the walls and then backwashed with a wet brush. It looked really cool like old plaster walls. We'd then paint them with those old big block brushes, no roller.. lots of work but a really cool effect.

Hey Keir, I got my PDCA mag today and saw your full page Mythic ad (or maybe it was in there before and I never noticed?) Looks nice. I checked and the closest dealer here is like 100 miles away..


----------



## ccpainting

i used the valspar looked great no problems. it cut in and rolled like regular paint. then the final finish was brushed x's


----------



## KeirK

Purdygirl said:


> You can't cut in with RL Suede, you have to mask off the ceiling and then jam your roller up in there and in the corners and go as fast as you can.. nightmare! I won't work with that crap ever again, life is too short. I am also intrigued with these 3M granules you're mixing in with flat paint.. my old boss used to make this smooth plaster stuff with tiny sand particles in it which was troweled onto the walls and then backwashed with a wet brush. It looked really cool like old plaster walls. We'd then paint them with those old big block brushes, no roller.. lots of work but a really cool effect.
> 
> Hey Keir, I got my PDCA mag today and saw your full page Mythic ad (or maybe it was in there before and I never noticed?) Looks nice. I checked and the closest dealer here is like 100 miles away..


Thanks Purdy.
Keep checking, we are adding all the time.


----------



## Roadog

Ive been seeing Mythic full page ads in a lot of magazines lately. I need a Mythic decal for my truck.....got any?


----------



## MAK-Deco

KeirK said:


> Thanks Purdy.
> Keep checking, we are adding all the time.



I was comp'd some LOVO from C2 today, I would love to compare it your product if you would comp me some also :whistling2:


----------



## KeirK

Roadog said:


> Ive been seeing Mythic full page ads in a lot of magazines lately. I need a Mythic decal for my truck.....got any?


Per your request, it has been approved and I will let you know when you can get yours! (dont PM me, I will post when ready).
Thanks,
Keir


----------



## ccpainting

anybody use the swp harmony paint that is suppossed to be non toxic? i am getting ready to try it out


----------



## xr4ticrew

We did a job with the RL suede, tricky at first but once you get used to it no problem. Random roll pattern on first coat (cut and roll one section at a time, not full walls) then brush small X's on after. 
After the first coat I was convinced it was gonna look like crap, no way it's gonna cover etc, but the second coat actually looked great. 
We did a big stairwell wall, no problem there, just start top left and work down and over. 

I can't speak to the durability factor, or other products out there; the customer had used the RL before and specifically requested it so that's what we used.

Good luck!

PS cutting in was no problem, just roll over your cut lines on the first coat and X them on the 2nd.


----------



## FoilEffects

The concept of RL suede is great, its basically the product that totally sucks! While it may be easy for most to apply the durability factor is what the problem is. It mars like mad and touching it up is impossible. It looks really nice if no one touches it, EVER!


----------



## johnpaint

Vermontpainter: That was the problem we had also the picture framing around the room and what not. I dicided I would have to come up with a diferent way of applying the product or just not do it.I really hated the end result.


----------



## Dmax Consulting

Foileffects - do you have a website with pictures of your work. I went to the link you have here and it isn't anything?


----------



## Roadog

Foiled Effects (Rob Schramm) has recently closed his doors. Doing some other things.


----------



## timhag

Roadog said:


> Foiled Effects (Rob Schramm) has recently closed his doors. Doing some other things.


What you talkin bout Willis? The dude had it going on with his artistic ability. You are saying he closed his doors on what he does? In my mind, he was the shiznit, the Snoop D O double G, Billy bad ass. Guess we don't know what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## Roadog

Yep.....he left FL. and moved to IL. Doing something else. Still painting I think but quit the foil business.


----------



## KeirK

WOW.
That really is ashame, he had an artisans talent from the old world. I hope he keeps it up, or at least teaches someone the ropes.


----------



## MAK-Deco

Roadog said:


> Yep.....he left FL. and moved to IL. Doing something else. Still painting I think but quit the foil business.


is he looking for work in IL, I can use the help and he looks like he does quality work..


----------



## cpharbi

QUESTION: Can you apply a suede finish to a wall that has been textured?


----------



## TJ Paint

i have. 

you can always skim coat first if you want a nontextured wall...


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT

*Mars*

I am pretty sure why the RL is so hard to use is that it is little styrofoam balls which is why it dries so fast and scuffs. The problem is that the styrofoam doesn't like the paint sticking to it. The 3M product makes more sense.


----------



## LAD

Roadog said:


> Yep.....he left FL. and moved to IL. Doing something else. Still painting I think but quit the foil business.


Rob recently sold Foil Effects to a company but is still involved with shipping, handling, processing orders, etc. Also, he is still very involved with his mirror and glass work.


----------

